# Leaks



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm getting ready to take our trailer in to fix two leaks, for the second time. Our bike door leaks, as others have and saw some great suggestions. The other leak comes out over the window treatment above the dinette window. The window treatment colors ran, so it was easy to show the dealer. They said the roof was not sealed properly (wrong sealant) at the factory and they re-sealed it.

We took the trailer back out and both leaks still happen. I'll pass on the info on the bike door leaks I learned from everyone here. The one over the dinette window is still a mystery. Has anyone else had a leak there, and what was done to fix it?

Thanks, again, for your feedback.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Is the water running down the wall or in around the window? I would think if it is getting in around the window, reinstalling the window with new gasket material would work. If it's running down the wall, it could be getting in through a roof fixture nearby and finding its way to the corner and running down the wall. A thorough check of all roof sealants might turn something up. If you have the same bike door I have, which is the same style as the other access doors, tightening up the catches, a new seal and a gutter should do the trick.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had my bike door leak fixed twice. I still don't trust it. I am putting on the gutters when It gets warmer around here.

No window leaks.


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.

Sounds like the fix for the bike door is well established, I'll pass on printouts from this forum to the dealer.

The leak at the dinette window is coming from above, I could see drips coming from behind the border near the ceiling. The strange thing is that both the bike door leak and the window leak are worse when the trailer is tipped, even slightly, to the right (as when parked on the side of the road). If the trailer is completely level, neither one leaks. This makes sense for the bike door, the gutter water runs into the door when the trailer is tilted. For the other leak, I'll look around the roof, as was suggested - thanks.


----------

